# Went To Mary Kay Party!



## mshopeful (Nov 14, 2005)

:banana :banana :banana So...I was invited to a Mary Kay party yesterday. It was the first time, had no clue what to expect. I never wear any makeup just lipgloss. So, I tried to think of every reason not to go. Finally made up my mind to just do it. At least it was a chance to get out of the house.

So, I went to the party, everything was like so crazy at first. I only knew one person, my cousin who invited me. So, of course we had to introduce ourselves. :afr I was so nervous. My voice was so shaky, I just explained to them that I didn't like talking. After that was all over, I felt okay. I'm glad we did all that before the national director arrived. Oops!

So, it's time for someone to get a facial, and the fingers point at me saying I'm the youngest. I'm like okay this will be a great experience. So, I get my facial and not to brag but I looked so good. Everyone was complimenting me. It felt good! After seeing me, everyone else got facials.

Anyway, after getting a facial, the director is trying to talk me into selling mary kay. I told her I'd think about it and that I was extremely shy. She said she'd help me to overcome that. You know I was thinking, "Lady it's going to take more than ya think." She went on and on telling me how beautiful I was and stuff. I still didn't give in. She finally shut up. 

I would've loved to take up the offer, one b/c I need a job and, two, drive a pink cadillac, but right now it's just not going to happen. 

On the other hand, at least I went to the party. :banana :banana :banana
I wanted the foundation and lipgloss but it cost too much. I did get the satiny hands set though.


----------



## mshopeful (Nov 14, 2005)

Forgot to ask ya, Is Paxil or other meds. something to consider in controlling nervousness when giving introductions, etc.?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The product would sell itself. Confidence in knowing what you sell helps, too. This can be done! :yes

There's NO way I would sell Mary Kay - I don't think so. Even though it is probably a good product line, I am just not the demographic they are after!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The product would sell itself. Confidence in knowing what you sell helps, too. This can be done! :yes

There's NO way I would sell Mary Kay - I don't think so. Even though it is probably a good product line, I am just not the demographic they are after!


----------

